

Ask HN: Will Blink support &lt;blink&gt;? - sankha93


======
georgemcbay
Sure

    
    
      <blink>Hello</blink>
      <blink>World</blink>
    
      <script>
      var doBlink = function() {
    	this.style.visibility = this.style.visibility 
    		== "hidden" ? "": "hidden";  
      }
    
      var blinks = document.querySelectorAll('blink');
    
      for (var i = 0; i < blinks.length; i++) {
        setInterval(doBlink.bind(blinks[i]), 1000);
      }
      </script>

~~~
pestaa
Luckily we should globally be able to

    
    
       blink { display: none !important; }

------
alt_
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlJob8K_OwE#t=30m20s>

------
jameswyse
<http://visualidiot.com/articles/css3>

